# HTML code



## Dezsx (Jul 12, 2009)

The HTML code is switched off for my journal, is there any way of switching it on? Saves having to attach attachments.

Cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry, enabling HTML code brings too many problems in terms of spam and security.

L


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Sorry, enabling HTML code brings too many problems in terms of spam and security.
> 
> L


Would there be any way of enabling html in journal section for the journal's owner/started or for gold members only?

Youtube embedding would be really handy for training videos, and html would open up some additional formatting options for journal layouts.

J


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Joshua said:


> Would there be any way of enabling html in journal section for the journal's owner/started or for gold members only?
> 
> Youtube embedding would be really handy for training videos, and html would open up some additional formatting options for journal layouts.
> 
> J


YouTube embedding will be sorted as soon as we upgrade to vBulletin 4 which is getting closer by the day.. I think I originally said around Mid March so almost there.

As for HTML code, enabling for GOLD members could be done. If you post a poll about it in the suggestions forum and the majoruty of GOLD members are in favour then I'll do it.

L


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

We can embed videos in every other section apart from in journals though.... L you were gonna change this.... can we do it now?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The poll is now up in the suggestions section.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Joshua said:


> The poll is now up in the suggestions section.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Voted


----------

